# WHY ARE MY FROGS DEAD



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

I HAD 18 TREE FROGS AND ONE EASTERN TOAD IN A LARGE TANK. I FEED THEM
EVERY DAY CRICKETS. I WENT ON VACATION AND CAME BACK AND ALL THE TREE FROGS WERE BUT THE TOAD WASN'T DEAD.

WHAT THE HEAK HAPPEND PLEASE EXPLAIN


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

dehydration


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

18 tree frogs?! what size tank?did u keep the right temp and humidity while on vacation? do u have a water dish?


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Shame they croaked it !


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

im not sure how big a tank it dosnt say i did have a water dish


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

oh man, 18 tree frogs? and DEAD??? 
1.What size is the tank?, ( i think is so BIG for 18)
2.What stuff you have there,light,substrate,furniture,ect...?
3.how do you keep the humidity level and temperature?
4.And if you have a pics of the enclosure post them.

Carnivoro


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

a water dish isnt enough to keep the humidity high









you wouldve needed a large mist system, a large bowl of water, and moist bedding 24/7


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

hope u had them in somethin bigger than a 10g


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> I HAD 18 TREE FROGS AND ONE EASTERN TOAD IN A LARGE TANK. I FEED THEM
> EVERY DAY CRICKETS. I WENT ON VACATION AND CAME BACK AND ALL THE TREE FROGS WERE BUT THE TOAD WASN'T DEAD.
> im not sure how big a tank it dosnt say i did have a water dish


Al Capone, welcome. We are always happy to get new members. That said, please do not post just to post, and the 15 smileys every post are overkill.

You should know what size your tank is, that is basic stuff. Leaving 18 frogs in the same enclosure while you are on vacation.....well that was just a bad idea to start with, all the way around.

It is impossible to say for sure why they died, overcrowded, overheated, dehydrated, horrible water quality, etc....


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

18 tree frogs? Damn, that's a shame.









Tree frogs, especially the more delicate species are alot of work. Lighting, temperature, humidity, daily terrarium misting, daily water bowl changes, gut-loading and dusting prey items, etc.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

im thinkin he had green tree frogs in a 10g


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

If you can kill 18 tree frogs you're not looking after them properly. I have never left any of my pets without making sure they are properly looked after, hence they don't die. Next time you go on holiday for more than 2 days ask a friend to look after them, or set it up so the humidity, heating and food are taken care of.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

ok,to answer all your questions it was a 75 gg.it was set up with half bark half water.it had a mister.the water qulity coundnt have been bad because it had a low
level filter.i dusted the crickets ,gut laoded them.the have the proper tempture
and humdity and everything they still died


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

AL CAPONE said:


> ok,to answer all your questions it was a 75 gg.it was set up with half bark half water.it had a mister.the water qulity coundnt have been bad because it had a low
> level filter.i dusted the crickets ,gut laoded them.the have the proper tempture
> and humdity and everything they still died


Then i honestly don't know. Maybe some type of disease? Were the crickets wild caught? bcause it could have been a pesticide. The fact the toaad didn't die suggests it was a disease...deffinately a clue. Post a pic.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> ok,to answer all your questions it was a 75 gg.it was set up with half bark half water.it had a mister.the water qulity coundnt have been bad because it had a low
> level filter.i dusted the crickets ,gut laoded them.the have the proper tempture
> and humdity and everything they still died


What is a "low-level filter"? What type of mister? Water quality can definately be poor even with filtration.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

hang on, how long did you go away for?


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

4 days


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i doubt they could starve in 4 days, and maybe not even dehydrate. If it was the water quality they could have died anytime, how long have yoy had them? Was there a heat wave or anything while you were away? i don't really know what to suggest.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

1 year


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

strange, ask crockeeper.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Heat wave came to mind for me too. Also, did the power go out while you were gone (any clocks flashing '12:00')?

The clue of the frogs dying and the toad not dying leads to the nature of their skin. A decrease in water quality seems possible, maybe high nitrates. The toad could just avoid the water.

Need more clues to be sure.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

wow really old fourm and i do know the tank size it was a 100g i found at a flea market. they were wild caught frogs(which was stupid on my part) the toad a friend gave to me and im pretty sure secreted something with his pararoid glands but who knows now wow i was a dumb 16 year old hah wow i wonder if i over did it with the simileys hehe


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

IBTL? The excavator you're using must be overtaxed right now.









Glad you've got an idea as to what happened--that was my first inclination when I first read this thread (two minutes ago), but you beat me to the punch!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Holy flashback!!!! Well, lessons learned are always a cool thing!


----------

